# RTA Recommendations and Safety



## phanatik (1/7/15)

Hi Guys,

I am looking to get myself a RTA, but have no idea which one to go for.
I love dripping and use drippers on Mech's exclusively (Yes I overcame my fear), but dripping is not always possible. I also dont always need to turn the weather from sunny to overcast, so, although I love clouds, it's flavour and satisfaction I am really after.

Secondly, is it safe to use a RTA on a mech? I used my kayfun lite before, but I didnt know any better back then.

Lastly,
Tanks such as the Subtank and the Atlantis come with commercial coils. After my Aerotank Mega caused a short and resulted in a venting battery, would these be safe to use on a mech?

Safety is my first concern, so it the recommendation is ot use a vv/vw regulated mod I will go for that first.


----------



## Andre (1/7/15)

Personally I would not use an RTA on a mech. I only use mine on regulated devices. Only drippers (bf) on my Reos.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## BhavZ (1/7/15)

phanatik said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I am looking to get myself a RTA, but have no idea which one to go for.
> I love dripping and use drippers on Mech's exclusively (Yes I overcame my fear), but dripping is not always possible. I also dont always need to turn the weather from sunny to overcast, so, although I love clouds, it's flavour and satisfaction I am really after.
> ...


Personally I would not use any commercial tank on a mech as the 510 is not adjustable.

I use goblins, billows and drippers on mechs and have not had issues. Mind you all of them have adjustable 510 screws. Anything that is flush with the threads goes on a regulated device.


----------



## phanatik (1/7/15)

BhavZ said:


> Personally I would not use any commercial tank on a mech as the 510 is not adjustable.
> 
> I use goblins, billows and drippers on mechs and have not had issues. Mind you all of them have adjustable 510 screws. Anything that is flush with the threads goes on a regulated device.



So if there's a space between atty and mech it's ok?

Of the RTA's you mentioned which would you recommend?


----------



## BhavZ (1/7/15)

phanatik said:


> So if there's a space between atty and mech it's ok?
> 
> Of the RTA's you mentioned which would you recommend?


there generally wouldn't be a gap between the atty and the top cap if the top cap has an adjustable pin as well

Of the tanks I mentioned I am a super fan of the goblin, best flavour today. Billow v2 is convenient but at this point in time (it is my newest tank) I am not getting the flavour I get from the goblin.


----------



## phanatik (1/7/15)

BhavZ said:


> there generally wouldn't be a gap between the atty and the top cap if the top cap has an adjustable pin as well
> 
> Of the tanks I mentioned I am a super fan of the goblin, best flavour today. Billow v2 is convenient but at this point in time (it is my newest tank) I am not getting the flavour I get from the goblin.


Cool, so maybe I should try a goblin on my mechs... where does one get one of these?


----------



## BhavZ (1/7/15)

phanatik said:


> Cool, so maybe I should try a goblin on my mechs... where does one get one of these?


Before jumping into it, I would say watch some reviews etc, its not the simplest tank to wick correctly and many have hated the tank because of that.

I see you are CPT Based, I think ComplexChaos might have in stock.


----------



## johan (1/7/15)

Be logic in using a RTA on a mech - in essence use your brains, as RTA's (as well as RDA's) don't have brains of their own.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Mike (1/7/15)

I use a Lemo2 on a Nemisis which has an adjustable 510. Works great.


----------



## Puff&Pass (1/7/15)

I only use drippers aswell, but the new subtank that comes with the subbox does draw my attention...only problem with it is...is not on my mech


----------

